# Engine problems



## WantedMobster (Oct 29, 2004)

Well i dont know exactly wat is wrong with my engine, i'm thinkin rings. Heres the problem, Any gear i go in and accelerate the rpms shoot up to 5, not just the gauge but the whole engine does rev. Whats the problem here?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

If you have a standard transmission, your clutch is shot. If you have an auto trans, check the fluid level.

Lew


----------



## WantedMobster (Oct 29, 2004)

*5speed*

yea my car is a 5speed, Hey do you know anything about sr20s?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Yes, I own a 200SX SE-R with the SR20DE in it. Look in my signature for a link to my car.

LEw


----------



## WantedMobster (Oct 29, 2004)

*Nice*



lshadoff said:


> Yes, I own a 200SX SE-R with the SR20DE in it. Look in my signature for a link to my car.
> 
> LEw


Recommend a certain engine for 1996 altima Gxe? I really want to get a sr20 engine but i dont know what to get!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

As you have been advised in other threads, the conversion to SR20DE will be expensive. You will need (just off the top of my head):
- both the engine and transmission (because the SR20 won't bolt up to your trans)
- fabricate motor mounts
- fabricate axles (the cars are different widths)
- get and install an SR20 ECU and wiring harness
- I'm not sure if the SR20 ECU will work with your dashboard gauges so you may need the SR20 dash
- You may need to fabricate shifter linkages
- You may need to fabricate clutch linkage

I've probably missed a bunch of stuff.

Lew


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

WantedMobster said:


> Well i dont know exactly wat is wrong with my engine, i'm thinkin rings. Heres the problem, Any gear i go in and accelerate the rpms shoot up to 5, not just the gauge but the whole engine does rev. Whats the problem here?


Check the throttle linkage for kinks and bindings.


----------



## WantedMobster (Oct 29, 2004)

*k*

Any idea of the price range? cheapest to most expensive? Yea its my clutch because i tried pulling out of my friends house and had the clutch the whole way out and it was going anywhere fast... lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

as Ishadoff already said, its all in other threads about sr20's. im not going to let this thread go any further ot about another sr20det install. the ka24de (which is the engine all 1st and 2nd gen altimas have) is a very stout engine that is very receptive to mods. be happy with it and mod it. you wont get a super performance engine, but im sure what you will get will be good enough for every day driving. 

more than likely, as Ishadoff said already as well, your clutch sounds shot. try putting your shifter into 5th gear and slowly let the clutch pedal out. does the engine still run or does it stall? if it stalls, the clutch is more than likely in good condition still. this is not a perfect test, but it will give you a good idea about the condition of your clutch.


----------



## WantedMobster (Oct 29, 2004)

*hey asleep u seem to know a lot*

i wanna ask you a few more questions if i'm allowed. Lets talk on aim sometime. my s/n is wanted mobster for anyone that can give me a little more info. THANKS A LOT!  I noticed your on your cell so i dont wanna get u charged for anything


----------

